# Destin Flounder



## jerryc1979 (May 16, 2012)

Well I'm just getting into saltwater fishing and dont know all the spots yet in the bay around destin and ft walton. Going to try gigging a few flounder this weekend and was wondering what are some good areas to gig? I will be staying around the shalimar area. Do i need to try around brooks bridge destin bridge or do i need to find where a freshwater creek is feeding into the bay?? i have no clue on what to look for.. I know i could use some dynomite to find the fish but i dont think the fwc will be to fond of that. any help would be greatly appreciated.. :yes:


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

check down a few posts from yours jerry, "*where else to gig*" by Drifterfisher...got some highlighted maps of areas to work in the destin/fwb region and some member discussions on those areas...but don't hold out a lot of hope that folks will jump to tell you spots to fish, us floundermen are kinda defensive of our favorite territory  post pics or a report of your trips and that'll go a long way in getting feedback from other members in the future! Good luck to you


----------



## jerryc1979 (May 16, 2012)

Thank you for replying. Im not asking for specific honey holes of anyone. Its just im new to it and could use all the advice i can get. But i do know how it goes. Us alabama catfisher men are the same way on telling exact spots..


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I will tell you that destin is no good this time of year.think hwy331 bridge


----------



## jerryc1979 (May 16, 2012)

Ok umm ... where might that be located. Im from greenville alabama.. not real familiar with the area.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

East on 98.


----------



## jerryc1979 (May 16, 2012)

Got ya.. i know where 98 is at ..


----------



## jerryc1979 (May 16, 2012)

So pretty much where the fresh water is feeding into the bay is where i need to look. Is that what your trying to say??


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Something like that....not always but its a good start for this time of year.


----------



## jerryc1979 (May 16, 2012)

Sounds good.. dont think im gonna try n take my little 1756 all the way across the bay. Only have a 25 on it


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

I knew I had read posts on something helpfulish to your question in a previous thread  read up on *"Fri. Night Trip" *by Dallis a few threads down from yours too...lots of talk on there about where the flounder like to hide and areas that produce the best...good luck


----------



## jerryc1979 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks hamilton .. i read it. Lots of good info an i do agree. Im the same way about my trophy catfish spots up here too. All i want is advice its a new thing to me. Caught a few with the rod n reel last fall . Not really sure what kind of lights to use mounted a few starfires for starters but will probably soon upgrade to leds. Figure 1000 3mm 5050 leds will light the bottom up well. Maybe i can meet up with a few of you when im down. N look at rig setups n stuff. Im down that way every two weeks.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

I will admit I probably have the one of the cheapest light set-ups on here! I just run with two wading lights rigged up on PVC to the front of the skiff in my user pic and a deep cycle marine battery for power...I'm not one of the floating light platforms that a lot of guys on here have going but I get fish, probably just not quite as many  so depending on what you want to spend you can get pretty extreme in the lighting department!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

J , you do quite well with your rig and if it works, don't change it. Man I started with a coleman lantern with a reflector and killed plenty of fish. I have upgraded over the years and it is always a work in progress. Don't have the eyes I did years ago and any advantage is a plus. The HPS, I'm running now are by far the best setup to date for me and havn't had any problems with them in the 3 years of use.Destin is where I grew up and like AL the tide is very important on killing fish. The coast guard station at the foot of the bridge , heading West used to be pretty good. The South beaches headed to the 331 bridge is where I would look.


----------



## jerryc1979 (May 16, 2012)

Im far from a expert when it comes to saltwater fish. Lol went to the destin bridge not long ago and could see hundreds of sheepheads tried everything i could possibly think of. Caught only one. But lights n electronics hehehe i kick ass with. Im gonna try my starfires this weekend while i wait for some leds to come in. Then im gonna try n light it up dor sure .. from my cauculations im figuring close to 40 watts of power draw for almost 1300 to 1500 lumin of high power led lights. ... just gotta put it together ..


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

jerryc1979 said:


> But lights n electronics hehehe i kick ass with. ..


I want to see this when ya get done,I might get you to build me something,maybe exchange fer some honeyhole info????


----------



## jerryc1979 (May 16, 2012)

Ill be glad too when i get everything hooked up. I do a lot of night time fishing for cats up here so im going to have every light on my boat led. From the prices u have found it can be done for close to $100


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I would'nt get more then 5 or 6 miles from the pass. Any bayous on the north side should have fish.


----------

